# Polo Towers Annual Meeting!!!



## ljane (Dec 1, 2007)

:annoyed: Are there any other owners who just received their notice of the annual owners meeting to be held on December 6th?  Also included in that notice (which I just recevied November 30th) was the proxy vote sheet for the election of directors, that needed to arrive back at Polo Tower by December 1st in order to be counted.

The notice was originally written on October 17, 2007.  Why am I just receiving it now, when it is too late to make arrangements to attend or send  my vote back?

I spoke to other Polo Tower owners who also just received their notice also.
Does anybody else wonder about this?

ljane


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 1, 2007)

ljane said:


> :annoyed: Are there any other owners who just received their notice of the annual owners meeting to be held on December 6th?  Also included in that notice (which I just recevied November 30th) was the proxy vote sheet for the election of directors, that needed to arrive back at Polo Tower by December 1st in order to be counted.
> 
> The notice was originally written on October 17, 2007.  Why am I just receiving it now, when it is too late to make arrangements to attend or send  my vote back?
> 
> ...



We just received ours as well. Unfortunately this has become SOP for Polo Towers and why I've been as ticked off with our BOD/HOA for sometime. They just don't seem to think owners are important anymore. I guess they figure we just get in the way with running the resort. 

Keep in mind that you can fax your documents to them. You can also E-mail Stephen Cloobeck and let him know how you feel. The E-mail posted at the http://www.diamondresorts.com web site is chairman@diamondresorts.com. Maybe if enough owners took the time to let him know who you feel things might change. I spoke with him personally several weeks ago about the poor communication between Polo Towers owners and management. I felt at that time that things would get better. At this point I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 1, 2007)

Starwood Mission Hills does the same exact thing.  IMHO they do not want owners there to 'cause trouble'.


----------



## cluemeister (Dec 1, 2007)

I was contacted to see if I wanted to run for the board again.  This call was made to me about two weeks ago.  I said I had never been told if I won or lost last year's election.  She said I had lost.  I said "could you email me the results?"  She said "sure" and took my email.

I never got the email with the election results.  

The ballot is so confusing.  It doesn't say "If you check here, you're giving the current board members the power to vote the way they want with your vote."  So enough people check the proxy box, and the board re-elects themselves.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 1, 2007)

If it helps, I belive the HOA meetings are almost always slated for the first week of December. This one is on the first Thursday of December. If that holds true then plan on next years meeting to be on or about December 4th.


----------



## wincap (Dec 1, 2007)

We just received ours yesterday as well.  I was wondering if it was because we are new owners, guess not!!


----------



## davesdog (Dec 1, 2007)

cluemeister said:


> I was contacted to see if I wanted to run for the board again.  This call was made to me about two weeks ago.  I said I had never been told if I won or lost last year's election.  She said I had lost.  I said "could you email me the results?"  She said "sure" and took my email.
> 
> I never got the email with the election results.



I still don't have my proxy!  They wanted to make sure you didn't get elected.    Even if you would, I'm sure they would forget to tell you!


----------



## davesdog (Dec 1, 2007)

*Polo's auto reply*

Thank you for taking the time to write to me.  I have set up an automatic reply as a courtesy to you to let you know that I have received your email.  I have arranged for your comments to be forwarded to one of our Executive Resolution Services Specialists, who will respond to you directly to address the issues you have raised.  We take customer comments personally and seriously, and our objective is to reach a favorable resolution.   



Please do not think this means that I will not read your email.  I personally review all communication sent to me.  If I need to intervene personally to help you resolve your issue, I will.  When I tell you that Diamond's customer service is critical to us, I mean it, and that is why I have invited you to contact me.



Again, thank you for writing. Diamond Resorts International values your feedback, and we are fully committed to providing you with 100% customer satisfaction in all areas of our business.



Respectfully, 

Stephen J. Cloobeck 

Chairman & CEO 

Diamond Resorts International


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 1, 2007)

There's always an auto reply. I'm certain Mr. Cloobeck recieves far more E-mails than I do and probably recieves even more SPAM E-mails than the account I use to sign up for internet chat forums (20 to 30 SPAM's per day presently). Can you imagine the length of time it would take to delete all the SPAM let alone reading all the legitimate E-mails? There are around 360,0000 DRI owners. If only 1/4 of one percent sent an E-mail every day that would amount to 900 E-mails per day. It's going to take time to wade through all of those E-mails. Auto reply's are the only way I know of to let you know your E-mail has at least been recieved.


----------



## ljane (Dec 1, 2007)

Just to let anyone who is interested know, I called Troy A. Magdos, President to let him know how I felt about not receiving my "Notice of Annual Meeting" and the ballot form to vote for a director until it was too late to vote.

Of course, I got his voice mail that said he would call me right back, and to leave a message.  That was 2 days ago, and still no response.

Last year I called to ask a question.  After leaving Troy several voice mails with no response, I finally left an angry message and I finally got an answer.

It's sad that we have to use such measures to find any one that will even speak to us.

Ljane


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 2, 2007)

ljane said:


> Just to let anyone who is interested know, I called Troy A. Magdos, President to let him know how I felt about not receiving my "Notice of Annual Meeting" and the ballot form to vote for a director until it was too late to vote.
> 
> Of course, I got his voice mail that said he would call me right back, and to leave a message.  That was 2 days ago, and still no response.
> 
> ...



My advice would be to let Mr. Cloobeck know how your inquiries are being handled. Mr. Cloobeck is making a big push for DRI to be an industry leader in CS. Actions like that certainly are not leader like and should be addressed. Even if Mr. Magdos could not return your call personally he should have had someone follow up with you.


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 2, 2007)

*Stir Things Up*

I'm not a PT owner, but if I was... this sort of thing would have me PO'd big time!
will they alow votes in person at the meeting?  
I would find a representitive(owner) who is A. already going to be at the meeting.  B. close enough to get to the meeting or C. willing to bear the cost no matter what, to get to the meeting to stir things up   (I'd fall into the C. Catagory!)

Have that person vioce your opinions (fist full of emails?) of how shady it is to have a vote that no owners can qualify for due to the time of the mailing, and lack of information.  and if they will alow  turning in ballots at the meeting,  you could all fedex your ballots C/O that person right to the resort.  

2 days probably isn't enough time to rally the numbers you would need to make a diffeerence, but you could gather enough to make a statement!  Just my .02    RT


----------



## cherokee_villager (Dec 4, 2007)

*Why Re-Elect Troy*

Why would anyone re-elect the *current President, Troy.* As with everyone else, I received the ballot just last week. Normally, I would vote, but since I have sold my PT suite, to hell with that "Board" of crap. 

I have been to PT three times in the last year, and it will be missed.


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 4, 2007)

Troy is an owner!  (but he's also a highly placed DRI employee, he is a Senior Vice President (lowly VPs are a dime a dozen)).  I've heard reports of several DRI run meetings this year.  They tend to run them with very tight control.


----------



## cherokee_villager (Dec 4, 2007)

JoeMid said:


> Troy is an owner! (but he's also a highly placed DRI employee, he is a Senior Vice President (lowly VPs are a dime a dozen)). I've heard reports of several DRI run meetings this year. They tend to run them with very tight control.


 
Of course I knew he is an owner, he would have to be to hold office. From his campaign statement in that mailing, I would never, never ever, vote for an owner working for the management company running my resort. One would believe that with that "connection", things would run smoothly between the HOA and the owners. Yea, they run smoothly, for DRI. Unbelievable.....


----------



## cluemeister (Dec 4, 2007)

My favorite part of the voting process is when you mail the ballot back, it's sent to "Troy Magdos".  

The fact that they don't have any concerns that you're addressing the envelope to a candidate in the election, and not sending it to "Customer service" or "Election committee" is astounding.

Sorry to hear you sold your unit Cherokee.  It really is a great location.


----------



## cherokee_villager (Dec 4, 2007)

cluemeister said:


> My favorite part of the voting process is when you mail the ballot back, it's sent to "Troy Magdos".
> 
> The fact that they don't have any concerns that you're addressing the envelope to a candidate in the election, and not sending it to "Customer service" or "Election committee" is astounding.
> 
> Sorry to hear you sold your unit Cherokee. It really is a great location.


 
Hi Clue, Yes, Polo Towers is a tremendous place, and my family will miss it greatly. After making 3 trips by air to Vegas in the previous 12 months, I have decided that airports are not for me anymore. Times have changed and I just don't have to put up with that stuff anymore. My other ts vacations are made by car, so now I just have to pay for that gas guzzler.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 4, 2007)

cluemeister said:


> My favorite part of the voting process is when you mail the ballot back, it's sent to "Troy Magdos".
> 
> The fact that they don't have any concerns that you're addressing the envelope to a candidate in the election, and not sending it to "Customer service" or "Election committee" is astounding.
> 
> Sorry to hear you sold your unit Cherokee.  It really is a great location.



With DRI, owners are just along for the ride. I'm hoping that ride improves with the buyout of Sunterra and Mr. C taking an active interest in the business model again. We really enjoyed our PT's ownership in the early years. It's only been in the last few years I've felt things have gone downhill and that's when Mr. C had his attention on other projects. 

FWIW I believe Troy is now the president of all HOA's with DRI and not just Polo Towers. How this will affect PT's and the other DRI managed resorts I can't say.


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 4, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> FWIW I believe Troy is now the president of all HOA's with DRI and not just Polo Towers. How this will affect PT's and the other DRI managed resorts I can't say.


No beliefs about it.  Troy is Senior Vice President of DRI's HOA Management division.


----------



## davesdog (Dec 5, 2007)

Dear  XXXXXXXX:


Thank you for bringing your concerns to our attention and for allowing us the opportunity to respond.   Our Chairman & CEO has asked that I research those concerns and respond to you on his behalf.

I was sorry to read that never received any of the paperwork associated with the upcoming meeting and apologize for the distress this matter has caused you.


I have spoken to Marlene Cortez, Executive Assistant to the President of the Board, who confirmed that the meeting notice, last year’s meeting minutes, the 2008 budget and the ballot form were mailed within  the 60 days of meeting requirement, as set forth in the CC & R’s of the Polo Towers Master Owners’ Association.  

Although the meeting is tomorrow, Ms. Cortez has assured me she will email that paperwork to you today.

I hope that this information has clarified the issues that you raised.


Sincerely,


Linda Krakower l  Executive Resolution Specialist l Diamond Resorts International® l


********************************************************

It's 4 PM eastern now, the day after, so more than 24 hours later,  Still no e-mailed paperwork.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 5, 2007)

davesdog said:


> I just got this 6 hours ago------
> 
> 
> Dear  XXXXXXXX:
> ...



So I guess next year I'll save the envelope to prove what date the ballot was sent to me. I did NOT receive the ballot outside the 60 day window. I use to have to mail hundered of pieces of mail each month. While the post office isn't great it's not that bad either.

Of course this is assuming I'll even receive my ballot. They're real good about getting me any bills but everything else is very much hit of miss. Mostly miss it seems.


----------



## cherokee_villager (Dec 6, 2007)

*Ballots mailed by junk mail advertising rate*

*Doug, I wouldn't blame the post office on this one.*  No need to save the envelope because it won't have a postmark.  That is because the notice/ballot was mailed by "standard mail", what was called bulk mail, 3rd class mail in the past. Standard mail is the cheapest, slowest mail, used mostly by junk mail advertising.  To save a few bucks, the HOA proved once again how little they care about the owners.

Normally, because of the large number of ballots not reaching the owners in time, the deadline would be extended (as with the SA vote), but since the Dec 6 meeting must take place, no extension.  Like I stated before, if this is an example of Troy's "leadership", then vote him out.  Unfortunately, he will remain in office due to their stupidity, or was this planned?


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 6, 2007)

cherokee_villager said:


> *Doug, I wouldn't blame the post office on this one.*  No need to save the envelope because it won't have a postmark.  That is because the notice/ballot was mailed by "standard mail", what was called bulk mail, 3rd class mail in the past. Standard mail is the cheapest, slowest mail, used mostly by junk mail advertising.  To save a few bucks, the HOA proved once again how little they care about the owners.
> 
> Normally, because of the large number of ballots not reaching the owners in time, the deadline would be extended (as with the SA vote), but since the Dec 6 meeting must take place, no extension.  Like I stated before, if this is an example of Troy's "leadership", then vote him out.  Unfortunately, he will remain in office due to their stupidity, or was this planned?



I've been hearing the term industry leader tossed around quite a bit since the buyout. I wonder if this is the best an industry leader can do?


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Anyone can say they are an industry leader*



dougp26364 said:


> I've been hearing the term industry leader tossed around quite a bit since the buyout. I wonder if this is the best an industry leader can do?



Just take a look at II. Talk and good motto's are easy and cheap. Actually delivering a product/service takes work. They have the first part down but the second....


----------



## davesdog (Dec 7, 2007)

It's more than 2 days now since they were sending me the e-mail "today".  I wonder if we past dated our maint., fee payment 2 months, if they would not charge late fees?   I bet I know the answer to that!!


----------



## cherokee_villager (Dec 7, 2007)

*MF Bills Arriving*

Perhaps we should "lump" these complaints in with this thread .

Received my 2008 mf bill today. They mention you can pay online, as in the past.  Referring you to the PT website to accomplish this, it merely goes to the OLD sign in account page. They still haven't updated their site for the new server. There is nothing you can do on the old site except view the notice that your account has been cancelled, and closed. 

Also, they do their best to get that $5.00 ARDA voluntary contribution. That is included in with the total amount due.  Maybe the owners should pay that fee, and complain to ARDA about DRI! 

I note the payment is due Jan 1st, 2008, and delinquent after Jan 11th. Dummy me, I told my PT buyer they had until Jan 31.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 7, 2007)

cherokee_villager said:


> Perhaps we should "lump" these complaints in with this thread .
> 
> Received my 2008 mf bill today. They mention you can pay online, as in the past.  Referring you to the PT website to accomplish this, it merely goes to the OLD sign in account page. They still haven't updated their site for the new server. There is nothing you can do on the old site except view the notice that your account has been cancelled, and closed.
> 
> ...



I have never had a problem having the ARDA contribution removed. Every timeshare I own has automatically added a ARDA contribution into their totals. Each developer seems to pick a different amount. This year it ranges from $2 to $10 per week and has been on every one of the 7 timeshares we own including Marriott and Hilton.


----------



## cherokee_villager (Dec 7, 2007)

*www.diamondresorts.com*

The 2008 bill statement states go to www.polotowers.com which is not correct. Called PT cust serv and they said go to www.diamondresorts.com. You have to register again.

*Followup: Still can't register for an account. Sorry company, DRI, would never again buy any resort managed by them.*

*2nd Followup:  Called the DRI cust serv as noted on the diamondresorts.com website. They said my account hasn't been transferred to to the new website yet, but they would register me.  After registering, and giving me a username/password, it still doesn't work. They said try again later as maybe their site is down...... They are making it difficult for PT owners to pay their mf by credit card.  Is it intentional......*


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 8, 2007)

Why didn't you just pay it by phone when you were on the line with CS? They would have been more than happy to take your payment over the phone and deduct the ARDA fee.

When I converted my units to THE Club points, it took about a month to get my account set up and running. Keep in mind that they're not only converting PT's owners but all 360,000 or so former Sunterra owners over to the new site. They also trying to coordinate some 4,000 employee's that are not only scattered across the U.S.A. but around the world. DRI has only owned Sunterra since 4/07 so there is going to be some issues along the way. Not making an excuse but it's going to be a little bit of a bumpy ride for the next year or so.


----------



## cherokee_villager (Dec 8, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> Why didn't you just pay it by phone when you were on the line with CS? They would have been more than happy to take your payment over the phone and deduct the ARDA fee.
> 
> When I converted my units to THE Club points, it took about a month to get my account set up and running. Keep in mind that they're not only converting PT's owners but all 360,000 or so former Sunterra owners over to the new site. They also trying to coordinate some 4,000 employee's that are not only scattered across the U.S.A. but around the world. DRI has only owned Sunterra since 4/07 so there is going to be some issues along the way. Not making an excuse but it's going to be a little bit of a bumpy ride for the next year or so.


 
*I told cust serv that I wanted to pay my mf.,* but she never once offered to take the payment.  I was at least thankful she didn't try to sell me that overpriced membership.  Remember now, the PT mf billing, in huge letters, stated go to www.polotowers.com to pay the mf, online reservations, check availability, and that info was totally inaccurate. How can this multi-million dollar company hire such incompetents is beyond me.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 8, 2007)

cherokee_villager said:


> *I told cust serv that I wanted to pay my mf.,* but she never once offered to take the payment.  I was at least thankful she didn't try to sell me that overpriced membership.  Remember now, the PT mf billing, in huge letters, stated go to www.polotowers.com to pay the mf, online reservations, check availability, and that info was totally inaccurate. How can this multi-million dollar company hire such incompetents is beyond me.



I think there is still a lot of dead wood that is Mr. Cloobeck is going to have to sort out. With over 4,000 employee's around the world it's going to take some doing. Taking a few years off to pursue other interests certainly hasn't helped matters.


----------



## Issac Newton (Dec 11, 2007)

ljane said:


> :annoyed: Are there any other owners who just received their notice of the annual owners meeting to be held on December 6th?  Also included in that notice (which I just recevied November 30th) was the proxy vote sheet for the election of directors, that needed to arrive back at Polo Tower by December 1st in order to be counted.
> 
> The notice was originally written on October 17, 2007.  Why am I just receiving it now, when it is too late to make arrangements to attend or send  my vote back?
> 
> ...


I received the notice about 2 weeks ago, and returned the ballot, voting "no" on almost everything.  The Polo management seems to be very secretive.  The minutes of their owners meetings say nothing ("a meeting was held, questions were raised and answered, etc." - what does this tell you?  I am upset about their high maintenance fees, and the recent "upgrade" fee.  They said the vote for the upgrade by the owners passed, but they didn't give any vote count.  The maintenance fees are about 50% higher than other comparable timeshares, and I have not been able to find out why.  Theri "annual budget" does not itemize anything.  Would be interested in you experience.


----------

